# Suche passendes hintergrundbild für folgendes Foto



## Ante Višic (10. April 2011)

Hallo an alle,

da meine Freundin unheimlich auf Engel steht konnte Sie es nicht lassen folgende zu Fotografieren Smile, nur leider ist der Hintergrund nicht gerade doll und nun suche ich für sie ein passendes Hintergrundbild.

Sie will jedoch nichts kitschikis haben wie z.b. Blauer Himmel, was denkt ihr würde dem Engel als Hintergrundbild gut stehen und könntet ihr mir evtl beim einfügen des Hintergrundbildes helfen ?

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/h5vr-2-jpg-rc.html

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

MfG Jobser


----------



## Leola13 (11. April 2011)

Hai,

wie wäre es mit einem Wald, Baum, oder ähnlichem. Google doch einfach mal nach Engel-Bildern und lass dich inspirieren.

Für das freistellen und einfügen benötigst du ein entsprechendes Programm (PS, Gimp, ....). 
Was steht dir den zur Verfügung ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## azouris176 (30. August 2011)

Was hälst du von einem Sonnenuntergang oder vor einem Brunnen, Baum, Waldlichtung und baust den Engel evtl. dort mittels Ebenenschnittmaske,  

vg.


----------

